# best filler out there?



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

as long as i don't have a DA the best practice is using a filler, right?

advice me a HEAVY FILLER, please. as i understand, i should not care about is durability as long i "seal" it either with a sealant or wax. am i correct?

kind regards!


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

SRP fills well, Auto Balm fills better (when used with their cleanser polish as a base, it also corrects), Sonax Brilliant Polish & Wax 3 fills very well too.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Lime Prime lite, poor boys black hole (or their white equivalent) or SRP mentioned abouve would be my go-to choice.

If i was doing it by hand I would probably use Dodo Juice Need for Speed. A great product and does a fill and seal in one step.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I forgot about Scholl Concepts A15. That stuff is loaded with fillers.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Glare twins. Longer lasting than others too


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Hand polishing is generally an option even if it is to just reduce the impact of the swirls. Bilt Hamber Finis can hide a fair amount. If you wish to hide nearly everything smaller than a panel gap then get some One Grand Glaze


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

I've tried loads of things over the years, applied by hand aswell as machine. And although it gets mentioned all the time here which can often put some people off (brand snobbery quite often), I have yet to find a one hit wonder product that does a better job than SRP. Great for waxing over too. A classic and the newer one has been brilliant since they changed it!


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

SRP or Tripple is what i would use


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

AF Tripple is great


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Gtechniq P1 can remove swirls /scratches with a lot of hard work.


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

For dark cars Autoglym Ultra Deep Shine is very under rated IMO


----------



## Soapie (Aug 26, 2009)

Prima Amigo 
Blackfire GEP
Meguiars No7 Show Glaze 

too name a few more


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Best I've used are autobalm and glare. More effective than a lot of the popular ones


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Interesting thread ==> 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=287683


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

SRP I would have to use!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Auto-balm by 
Kelly - KDS

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=2278449&postcount=82


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

WOW, is it by hand??


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=310156


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

very nice!


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

As tripple has light cutting would it be wise not to use this on a regular basis?

What's best filler to use under a carnauba wax? Srp?


----------



## markbrown (Apr 10, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Auto-balm by
> Kelly - KDS
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=2278449&postcount=82


That is brilliant! What cleanser do you use before auto balm?


----------



## sant (Mar 3, 2012)

Auto balm v glare can anyone help?


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

I only use Bilt Hamber products for cleaning and and waxing. The logic behind this is that their products are developed to work in conjunction with each other and all their products are fantastic value for money.

If not using a machine then deep clean - BH Cleanser Fluid - BH Cleanser Polish topped with either BH Auto-Balm or BH Finnis-Wax (dependant on paint condition).

If using a machine then deep clean - polish (I use P1) - BH Cleanser Fluid - BH Microfine topped with BH Hydra-Wax or BH Finnis-Wax


----------



## al_cat (May 27, 2014)

Prima Banana Gloss fills like no other but doesn't last very long


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

Holy cow, hadn't seen that thread about Auto-balm. That is amazing filling.


----------



## minnis (Apr 4, 2014)

bigup said:


> As tripple has light cutting would it be wise not to use this on a regular basis?
> 
> What's best filler to use under a carnauba wax? Srp?


Define 'regular basis'. 
Every other day, no.
Every three or four months, yeah its probably fine.
Most waxes will last a few months, so you should be okay to reuse it each time you wax. 
My vote goes to srp, which also contains a light cutting action.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

bigup said:


> As tripple has light cutting would it be wise not to use this on a regular basis?
> 
> What's best filler to use under a carnauba wax? Srp?


The cut is so mild I very much doubt in a single use you could ever measure any microns of clearcoat removed. If I want heavy filling tripple is the product I use now, lime prime also glazed well with its oils. I loved the finish of amigo but didn't think the filling was its best ability. SRP is still a winner for its filling, it there are just other products that I find a little nicer or more pleasant to use.

As mentioned in some of the links, oily waxes can fill just as much. I know not cheap, but AF Illusion and Bouncers capture the rapture were some of the best for filling that I've used.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

From what I've witnessed recently the BEST is most certainly the Glare system. I use filler products on my mums car as I've not had time to get it machined. Glare is what has given me the best results. 

Amigo and SRP closely follow this.

Small edit. I've never tried bilt hamber before so can't comment.


----------

